# Cessione: sì al CDA, ma Berlusconi vuole tenersi il Milan.



## admin (7 Maggio 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Silvio Berlusconi è sempre più vicino a tenersi il Milan. Il presidente non vuole cedere, questo si è capito. Nonostante ciò, concederà comunque l'esclusiva ai cinesi. E' probabile che decida di cedere solo una piccola quota di minoranza del club.

Berlusconi, inoltre, vuole tenere anche Brocchi in vista della prossima stagione. Se dovesse andare proprio male in queste ultime partite, le alternative sono due: Montella o Giampaolo (riempito di complimenti da Galliani e Sacchi, qui i dettagli -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-nel-pre-bologna-milan-7-maggio-2016-a-vt36558.html#post949708 ).


Qui le precedenti news di Carlo Festa sul CDA -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cina-si-attende-breve-il-cda-fininvest-per-lesclusiva-vt36556.html


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2016)

Ancora con sto Brocchi?????


----------



## Hellscream (7 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Silvio Berlusconi è sempre più vicino a tenersi il Milan. Il presidente non vuole cedere, questo si è capito. Nonostante ciò, concederà comunque l'esclusiva ai cinesi. E' probabile che decida di cedere solo una piccola quota di minoranza del club.
> 
> Berlusconi, inoltre, vuole tenere anche Brocchi in vista della prossima stagione. Se dovesse andare proprio male in queste ultime partite, le alternative sono due: Montella o Giampaolo (riempito di complimenti da Galliani e Sacchi, qui i dettagli -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-nel-pre-bologna-milan-7-maggio-2016-a-vt36558.html#post949708 ).
> 
> ...



Ma possibile che non si trovi uno che gli faccia capire che NESSUNO mette centinaia di milioni per far comandare lui??


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2016)

Niente, si conferma piano a piano quello che io ho detto , meno male che poi mi vedo scrivere "tu sai già tutto".. No il fatto è che è veramente andato ragazzi.. Rendetevene conto.. Non c'è più neanche con l'ultimo neurone rimasto.. LUI VUOLE COMANDARE CON I SOLDI CINESI.. Se ancora non li ha fatti stancare lo farà, e come minimo si andranno a prendere un'altra squadra italiana. Sarò cattivo ma..: morte sua vita nostra, questo è il riassunto del mio pensiero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Silvio Berlusconi è sempre più vicino a tenersi il Milan. Il presidente non vuole cedere, questo si è capito. Nonostante ciò, concederà comunque l'esclusiva ai cinesi. E' probabile che decida di cedere solo una piccola quota di minoranza del club.
> 
> Berlusconi, inoltre, vuole tenere anche Brocchi in vista della prossima stagione. Se dovesse andare proprio male in queste ultime partite, le alternative sono due: Montella o Giampaolo (riempito di complimenti da Galliani e Sacchi, qui i dettagli -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-nel-pre-bologna-milan-7-maggio-2016-a-vt36558.html#post949708 ).
> 
> ...



Cosa serve dare l'esclusiva a una trattativa se sai già che la trattativa non la porterai a buon fine? Mah.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Maggio 2016)

Sé vabbé, è completamente andato. Riguardo a Brocchi: forza Bologna.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Silvio Berlusconi è sempre più vicino a tenersi il Milan. Il presidente non vuole cedere, questo si è capito. Nonostante ciò, concederà comunque l'esclusiva ai cinesi. E' probabile che decida di cedere solo una piccola quota di minoranza del club.
> 
> Berlusconi, inoltre, vuole tenere anche Brocchi in vista della prossima stagione. Se dovesse andare proprio male in queste ultime partite, le alternative sono due: Montella o Giampaolo (riempito di complimenti da Galliani e Sacchi, qui i dettagli -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-nel-pre-bologna-milan-7-maggio-2016-a-vt36558.html#post949708 ).
> 
> ...



Terrificante


----------



## Devil (7 Maggio 2016)

L'intera notizia non ha il minimo senso, se non c'è l'intenzione di cedere a che serve il CDA? comunque questa è l'ennesima prova del fatto che Berlusconi non ci sta più con la testa.


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Maggio 2016)

Deprimente.


----------



## robs91 (7 Maggio 2016)

Eh ma cerca di vendere da un anno


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Cosa serve dare l'esclusiva a una trattativa se sai già che la trattativa non la porterai a buon fine? Mah.



E' completamente pazzo che pensa di essere il centro del mondo e che tutti siano inferiori a lui.

Quando i cinesi lo potrebbero mettere a fare il giardiniere nelle loro ville.


----------



## Casnop (7 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Silvio Berlusconi è sempre più vicino a tenersi il Milan. Il presidente non vuole cedere, questo si è capito. Nonostante ciò, concederà comunque l'esclusiva ai cinesi. E' probabile che decida di cedere solo una piccola quota di minoranza del club.
> 
> Berlusconi, inoltre, vuole tenere anche Brocchi in vista della prossima stagione. Se dovesse andare proprio male in queste ultime partite, le alternative sono due: Montella o Giampaolo (riempito di complimenti da Galliani e Sacchi, qui i dettagli -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-nel-pre-bologna-milan-7-maggio-2016-a-vt36558.html#post949708 ).
> 
> ...



L'offerta è per l'acquisizione di una quota di controllo, e l'offerta è stata accettata da Fininvest. Se Berlusconi ha ora questo tipo di intenzioni deve fare una cosa molto semplice: rifiutarla. E si interrompe il dialogo, ma subito. Se si passa avanti...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> L'intera notizia non ha il minimo senso, se non c'è l'intenzione di cedere a che serve il CDA? comunque questa è l'ennesima prova del fatto che Berlusconi non ci sta più con la testa.



Infatti la notizia non ha senso. Che poi sia matto ok, ma ovvio che nessuno si siede a un tavolo con queste condizioni. Nè i cinesi nè Fininvest. O non c'è nessun CDA ed è tutta una fesseria, oppure non è vero che si tiene il Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2016)

A me comunque anche tipo 40% andrebbe pure bene, Berlusconi mica può vivere per sempre e magari tra qualche anno i Cinesi prendono tutto. L'importante è avere soldi per il mercato e qualcun'altro che faccia mercato.


----------



## Devil (7 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Infatti la notizia non ha senso. Che poi sia matto ok, ma ovvio che nessuno si siede a un tavolo con queste condizioni. Nè i cinesi nè Fininvest. O non c'è nessun CDA ed è tutta una fesseria, oppure non è vero che si tiene il Milan.



Oppure a Sky non hanno la minima idea di cosa sta accadendo in sede al Milan e buttano ad indovinare. Occhio che dopo la vicenda Bee-Alciato neanche questi sono molto credibili.


----------



## Devil (7 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A me comunque anche tipo 40% andrebbe pure bene, Berlusconi mica può vivere per sempre e magari tra qualche anno i Cinesi prendono tutto. L'importante è avere soldi per il mercato e qualcun'altro che faccia mercato.



E secondo te questi vengono a buttare soldi nel Milan lasciando potere decisionale a Berlusconi e Galliani? ma dove vivi? sii sincero, tu affideresti i tuoi soldi a quei due?


----------



## Julian4674 (7 Maggio 2016)

gianpaolo, italmilan, mercato solo con il genoa, l'anno prox si rischia seriamente la b


----------



## Hellscream (7 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, *Silvio Berlusconi è sempre più vicino a tenersi il Milan*. Il presidente non vuole cedere, questo si è capito. Nonostante ciò, concederà comunque l'esclusiva ai cinesi. *E' probabile che decida di cedere solo una piccola quota di minoranza del club.*
> 
> *Berlusconi, inoltre, vuole tenere anche Brocchi in vista della prossima stagione. Se dovesse andare proprio male in queste ultime partite, le alternative sono due: Montella o Giampaolo* (riempito di complimenti da Galliani e Sacchi, qui i dettagli -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-nel-pre-bologna-milan-7-maggio-2016-a-vt36558.html#post949708 ).
> 
> ...


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> E secondo te questi vengono a buttare soldi nel Milan lasciando potere decisionale a Berlusconi e Galliani? ma dove vivi? sii sincero, tu affideresti i tuoi soldi a quei due?


Ho capito però è solo una cosa momentanea, parliamo di un 80 enne che tra 4/5 anni non sarà più capace di intendere e volere dai. Se i Cinesi entrano con 40 45% Galliani non avrà tutto il potere decisionale.. saranno scritte delle cose divisione dei poteri ecc...

E poi tra qualche hanno prendono tutto loro.


----------



## anakyn101 (7 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> L'offerta è per l'acquisizione di una quota di controllo, e l'offerta è stata accettata da Fininvest. Se Berlusconi ha ora questo tipo di intenzioni deve fare una cosa molto semplice: rifiutarla. E si interrompe il dialogo, ma subito. Se si passa avanti...



Condivido al 100%. O quote di controllo oppure non se ne fa niente. Comincia anche a me frullare in testa il pensiero che i giochi siano gia' tutti fatti, ed il milan sia già stato venduto. We shall see..


----------



## kolao95 (7 Maggio 2016)

Secondo me può essere anche una voce, in ottica politica, per far sì che Berlusconi non passi per incoerente: cioè questo ieri ha detto che preferisce lasciare il Milan in mani italiane e il giorno dopo vende la maggioranza ai cinesi? E allora si sono inventati 'sta balla della minoranza.


----------



## Devil (7 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Secondo me può essere anche una voce, in ottica politica, per far sì che Berlusconi non passi per incoerente: cioè questo ieri ha detto che preferisce lasciare il Milan in mani italiane e il giorno dopo vende ai cinesi? E allora si sono inventati 'sta balla della minoranza.



Rimango pessimista, ma anche questo potrebbe essere possibile. Una cosa è certa, senza la cessione della maggioranza siamo praticamente morti


----------



## ildemone85 (7 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Silvio Berlusconi è sempre più vicino a tenersi il Milan. Il presidente non vuole cedere, questo si è capito. Nonostante ciò, concederà comunque l'esclusiva ai cinesi. E' probabile che decida di cedere solo una piccola quota di minoranza del club.
> 
> Berlusconi, inoltre, vuole tenere anche Brocchi in vista della prossima stagione. Se dovesse andare proprio male in queste ultime partite, le alternative sono due: Montella o Giampaolo (riempito di complimenti da Galliani e Sacchi, qui i dettagli -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-nel-pre-bologna-milan-7-maggio-2016-a-vt36558.html#post949708 ).
> 
> ...



ennesima non notizia ed ennesimo topic che chiuderà fra 2 giorni


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Maggio 2016)

Come hanno già detto è una notizia completamente priva di senso da capo a coda. Ormai Sky non mi stupisce più, sta trattando questa cessione con una sufficienza imbarazzante.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Silvio Berlusconi è sempre più vicino a tenersi il Milan. Il presidente non vuole cedere, questo si è capito. Nonostante ciò, concederà comunque l'esclusiva ai cinesi. E' probabile che decida di cedere solo una piccola quota di minoranza del club.
> 
> Berlusconi, inoltre, vuole tenere anche Brocchi in vista della prossima stagione. Se dovesse andare proprio male in queste ultime partite, le alternative sono due: Montella o Giampaolo (riempito di complimenti da Galliani e Sacchi, qui i dettagli -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-nel-pre-bologna-milan-7-maggio-2016-a-vt36558.html#post949708 ).
> 
> ...



Mi auguro con tutto il cuore che il milan retroceda il prossimo anno. Quel vecchio fallito deve pagare tutte le sue porcate


----------



## Casnop (7 Maggio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ennesima non notizia ed ennesimo topic che chiuderà fra 2 giorni


Sei generoso: io la darei per cotta, mangiata e digerita per la mezzanotte di oggi.


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2016)

Conosciamo questi maledetti, quindi sappiamo che la vittoria di stasera contro il Bologna cambierà tante cose.


----------



## sballotello (7 Maggio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro con tutto il cuore che il milan retroceda il prossimo anno. Quel vecchio fallito deve pagare tutte le sue porcate



Basta continuare a far lavorare il geometra.. Ci pensa lui


----------



## goleador 70 (7 Maggio 2016)

Questa e' una non notizia di quel mentecatto di Di Stefano..priva di senso..è un altro lecchino maledetto..se fanno sto cda si cede


----------



## __king george__ (7 Maggio 2016)

ma campopiano ora non dice piu una parola? (non è una provocazione)


----------



## fra29 (7 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come hanno già detto è una notizia completamente priva di senso da capo a coda. Ormai Sky non mi stupisce più, sta trattando questa cessione con una sufficienza imbarazzante.



Di Stefano è un servo odioso ma sappiamo che la redazione di Sky di norma è abbastanza sul pezzo. La posizione "snobbante" nei confronti di questa trattativa a me preoccupa abbastanza, anche considerando che Galliani là in mezzo ha diversi giornalisti a cui gira soffiate.
Io ripeto, più passa tempo e più sono pessimista.
Come avevo scritto nei miei primi post, anche se non è una fonte ufficiale, ho saputo da una persona molto vicina al nano che di voglia di vendere lui davvero non ne ha e nelle riunioni "strette" di Arcore lo ripete in continuazione..
All'inizio visto Campopiano & co. Confidavo nella cessione aldilà di questi spifferi, ma più passano i giorni e più i pezzi del puzzle si incastrano e si sta andando effettivamente verso quella conclusione..


----------



## Aragorn (7 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Silvio Berlusconi è sempre più vicino a tenersi il Milan. Il presidente non vuole cedere, questo si è capito. Nonostante ciò, concederà comunque l'esclusiva ai cinesi. E' probabile che decida di cedere solo una piccola quota di minoranza del club.
> 
> Berlusconi, inoltre, vuole tenere anche Brocchi in vista della prossima stagione. Se dovesse andare proprio male in queste ultime partite, le alternative sono due: Montella o Giampaolo (riempito di complimenti da Galliani e Sacchi, qui i dettagli -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-nel-pre-bologna-milan-7-maggio-2016-a-vt36558.html#post949708 ).
> 
> ...



Sono molto pessimista riguardo il nostro futuro. Detto ciò, questa notizia non ha il minimo senso. E il fatto che Berlusconi sia pazzo non vuol dire nulla, perchè anche ammesso che lo sia veramente i cinesi non perderebbero certo il loro tempo a trattare con qualcuno che non ha intenzione di cedere. Il giornalismo sportivo italiano sta toccando livelli davvero infimi.


----------



## Devil (7 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma campopiano ora non dice piu una parola? (non è una provocazione)



Penso abbia capito che dopo gli sviluppi degli ultimi giorni, un potenziale buco nell'acqua potrebbe costargli molto caro


----------



## Black (7 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Silvio Berlusconi è sempre più vicino a tenersi il Milan. Il presidente non vuole cedere, questo si è capito. Nonostante ciò, concederà comunque l'esclusiva ai cinesi. E' probabile che decida di cedere solo una piccola quota di minoranza del club.
> 
> Berlusconi, inoltre, vuole tenere anche Brocchi in vista della prossima stagione. Se dovesse andare proprio male in queste ultime partite, le alternative sono due: Montella o Giampaolo (riempito di complimenti da Galliani e Sacchi, qui i dettagli -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-nel-pre-bologna-milan-7-maggio-2016-a-vt36558.html#post949708 ).
> 
> ...



ma che senso ha una notizia del genere? vabbè Berlusconi e i suoi deliri, ma ai cinesi come può interessare l'esclusiva per la minoranza? nessuno sano di mente metterebbe i soldi per non contare niente, tantomeno quando a comandare c'è un vecchio rimbambito


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Maggio 2016)

spero che finisca tutto in fretta , in un senso o nell'altro.


----------



## ps18ps (7 Maggio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> ma che senso ha una notizia del genere? vabbè Berlusconi e i suoi deliri, ma ai cinesi come può interessare l'esclusiva per la minoranza? nessuno sano di mente metterebbe i soldi per non contare niente, tantomeno quando a comandare c'è un vecchio rimbambito



Il discorso è diverso non puoi metterti a trattare e firmare dei documenti se poi non vuoi veramente vendere


----------



## danjr (8 Maggio 2016)

Un po' di CDA qua?


----------



## Jino (8 Maggio 2016)

Ma cosa vi dico io da mesi? Questo non vuole vendere e se lo vuole fare è in modo irragionevole. 

Cioè minoranza a cifre monstre.

Inutile ci dica che da dieci anni prova a venderlo, no. E' come il tizio che va in cerca di lavoro ma non ha voglia di lavorare, non lavorerà mai.


----------



## martinmilan (8 Maggio 2016)

Lo capisce anche un bebè che certe notizie vengono passate a Di stefano da galliani per far credere che Berlusconi non venda in campagna elettorale....lo si deduce dal fatto che un giornalista normale con intelligenza media non scriverebbe mai che il presidente vuole tenere e poi concede l'esclusiva...fa ridere. Ma voi continuate col disfattismo..tanto la bile mica è mia..


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2016)

concordo con chi dice che si vende... sono stato molto pessimista in passato, ma basta una lettura di quotidiani economici per capire che le cose vanno avanti sul serio...


----------



## galianivatene (8 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Lo capisce anche un bebè che certe notizie vengono passate a Di stefano da galliani per far credere che Berlusconi non venda in campagna elettorale....lo si deduce dal fatto che un giornalista normale con intelligenza media non scriverebbe mai che il presidente vuole tenere e poi concede l'esclusiva...fa ridere. Ma voi continuate col disfattismo..tanto la bile mica è mia..


L'obiettivo e' prendere i voti sia da chi vuole che si venda, che da chi non lo vuole (o comunque lo giudica un fatto negativo), come ha sempre fatto, in perfetto stile schizofrenico-berlusconiano.

Se c'e' una cosa che dovremmo aver imparato negli ultimi venti e piu' anni di storia italiana e' che Berlusconi non dice mai la verita', ma slogan e frammenti discorsivi contraddittori tra loro, indirizzati alle piu' disparate audience politiche...in altre parole, ha sempre detto quello che la gente vuole sentire.

Atteniamoci ai fatti...


----------



## cremone (8 Maggio 2016)

Ho letto sul Corriere della sera che nè Fininvest nè i figli sapevano del videomessaggio


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Ho letto sul Corriere della sera che nè Fininvest nè i figli sapevano del videomessaggio



vero... letto anche io su più testate. Pare comunque che i cinesi, pur non avendola presa bene, intendano continuare il più velocemente possibile... speriamo non sia tutto un tentativo di sabotaggio..


----------



## kolao95 (8 Maggio 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Ho letto sul Corriere della sera che nè Fininvest nè i figli sapevano del videomessaggio



Mah, lo sapeva anche Sportitalia..


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Maggio 2016)

*Corriere della Sera: La prossima settimana potrebbe essere quella decisiva, in quanto nei prossimi giorni potrebbe essere convocato il CdA straordinario di Fininvest. Il videomessaggio di Berlusconi su Facebook, di cui non ne erano a conoscenza né Fininvest né i figli, non ha rallentato la trattativa. L'esclusiva sarà non vincolante, quindi Berlusconi sarà libero di venir meno prima della firma del contratto preliminare*
*
Anche Repubblica e TuttoSport confermano il CdA straordinario la prossima settimana.*


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mah, lo sapeva anche Sportitalia..



non sapevano cosa avrebbe detto.. non che avrebbe rilasciato una dichiarazione...


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: La prossima settimana potrebbe essere quella decisiva, in quanto nei prossimi giorni potrebbe essere convocato il CdA straordinario di Fininvest. Il videomessaggio di Berlusconi su Facebook, di cui non ne erano a conoscenza né Fininvest né i figli, non ha rallentato la trattativa. L'esclusiva sarà non vincolante, quindi Berlusconi sarà libero di venir meno prima della firma del contratto preliminare*
> *
> Anche Repubblica e TuttoSport confermano il CdA straordinario la prossima settimana.*



Comunque, ridendo e scherzando, hanno davvero cominciato i 150 rinvii come l'anno scorso


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2016)

A me spaventa (in realtà non la capisco proprio) la questione che non esistano penali in caso di voltafaccia del presidente quando qua si parla di milioni di euro e di un progetto serio che va a toccare interessi di molti. Come è possibile che i cinesi siano disposti a rischiare in questo modo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: La prossima settimana potrebbe essere quella decisiva, in quanto nei prossimi giorni potrebbe essere convocato il CdA straordinario di Fininvest. Il videomessaggio di Berlusconi su Facebook, di cui non ne erano a conoscenza né Fininvest né i figli, non ha rallentato la trattativa. L'esclusiva sarà non vincolante, quindi Berlusconi sarà libero di venir meno prima della firma del contratto preliminare*
> *
> Anche Repubblica e TuttoSport confermano il CdA straordinario la prossima settimana.*



Ma figurarsi se non sapeva nulla , il video è palesemente un ultimo disperato tentativo di raccattare qualche voto .


----------



## Hellscream (8 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: La prossima settimana potrebbe essere quella decisiva, in quanto nei prossimi giorni potrebbe essere convocato il CdA straordinario di Fininvest. Il videomessaggio di Berlusconi su Facebook, di cui non ne erano a conoscenza né Fininvest né i figli, non ha rallentato la trattativa. L'esclusiva sarà non vincolante, quindi Berlusconi sarà libero di venir meno prima della firma del contratto preliminare*
> *
> Anche Repubblica e TuttoSport confermano il CdA straordinario la prossima settimana.*



Ma come non era all' "inizio della prossima settimana"?? Basta, basta, basta.


----------



## Doctore (8 Maggio 2016)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> A me spaventa (in realtà non la capisco proprio) la questione che non esistano penali in caso di voltafaccia del presidente quando qua si parla di milioni di euro e di un progetto serio che va a toccare interessi di molti. Come è possibile che i cinesi siano disposti a rischiare in questo modo?



nel momento in cui dai l esclusiva significa che tratti con un interlocutore...e nel trattare mi pare normalissimo che non ci sia una penale.
In fase successiva all'esclusiva ed eventualmente alle firme allora si che ci saranno penali.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: La prossima settimana potrebbe essere quella decisiva, in quanto nei prossimi giorni potrebbe essere convocato il CdA straordinario di Fininvest. Il videomessaggio di Berlusconi su Facebook, di cui non ne erano a conoscenza né Fininvest né i figli, non ha rallentato la trattativa. L'esclusiva sarà non vincolante, quindi Berlusconi sarà libero di venir meno prima della firma del contratto preliminare*
> *
> Anche Repubblica e TuttoSport confermano il CdA straordinario la prossima settimana.*



Sinceramente prima di leggere questa notizia anch'io ho pensato che sia stata una iniziativa estemporanea di Berlusconi senza avvisare nessuno, spesso vi scordate che ormai è del tutto partito di senno.

E penso che in generale sottovalutate anche un altra cosa, il Milan è proprietà di Mediaset, gestita dai figli di primo letto e lui ormai conta poco o nulla,
non sono convinto che il suo parere sia vincolante.

I continui ritardi secondo me sono imputabili alle trattative sulla gestione dei debiti e altre magagne,
un esempio per tutti, il Milan ha un numero di dipendenti folle, superiore a tutte le altre squadre, sicuramente "amici" messi li come favore,
i cinesi staranno anche discutendo su chi dovrà accollarseli, visto che senz'altro vorranno fare piazza pulita.


----------



## Fedeshi (8 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: La prossima settimana potrebbe essere quella decisiva, in quanto nei prossimi giorni potrebbe essere convocato il CdA straordinario di Fininvest. Il videomessaggio di Berlusconi su Facebook, di cui non ne erano a conoscenza né Fininvest né i figli, non ha rallentato la trattativa. L'esclusiva sarà non vincolante, quindi Berlusconi sarà libero di venir meno prima della firma del contratto preliminare*
> *
> Anche Repubblica e TuttoSport confermano il CdA straordinario la prossima settimana.*



Ci sono troppi "potrebbe" per i miei gusti.  Sto cominciando a pensare seriamente che questi senza dire niente hanno già firmato l'esclusiva e chissa a che punto sono arrivati.Visto che siamo in campagna elettorale a Berlusconi non conviene che si venga a sapere anche se in via ufficiosa che sta trattando con i Cinesi.


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> nel momento in cui dai l esclusiva significa che tratti con un interlocutore...e nel trattare mi pare normalissimo che non ci sia una penale.
> In fase successiva all'esclusiva ed eventualmente alle firme allora si che ci saranno penali.



Purtroppo no, non è normale... e questo te lo dico per esperienza diretta legata al mio lavoro. L'esclusiva serve solo a non danneggiare l'immagine di una delle parti e ad accelerare i tempi. Quando si cominciano ad analizzare i libri contabili e a preparare il preliminare, si inseriscono penali che impediscono ripensamenti non motivati. Sta a significare che se cambia qualcosa il Presidente può tirarsi indietro, ma non può farlo se non cambia niente. Riguarda la buona fede contrattuale, che in cessioni societarie si esplica anche nella fase precedente al preliminare. 
In altri termini, se non vuoi vendere devi dirlo subito, senza far perdere tempo e soldi alla controparte. La mancanza indica che il presidente non ha mai manifestato ufficialmente la volontà di vendere ai cinesi.


----------



## Devil (8 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sinceramente prima di leggere questa notizia anch'io ho pensato che sia stata una iniziativa estemporanea di Berlusconi senza avvisare nessuno, spesso vi scordate che ormai è del tutto partito di senno.
> 
> E penso che in generale sottovalutate anche un altra cosa, il Milan è proprietà di Mediaset, gestita dai figli di primo letto e lui ormai conta poco o nulla,
> non sono convinto che il suo parere sia vincolante.
> ...



Io sono dell'idea che Berlusconi non voglia vendere, ma che i figli e gli azionisti di Fininvest lo abbiano messo con le spalle al muro. D'altronde quanto potrebbe durare ancora questa follia? se rimane questa dirigenza il Milan continuerà ad essere un pozzo senza fondo, perché non c'è possibilità che questa gestione riesca nuovamente a chiudere un bilancio in attivo.

Insomma, Berlusconi può anche rifiutare l'offerta e continuare a fare il pazzoide, ma dubito che i dirigenti di Fininvest accettino di vedere l'intera società che va in malora. Senza contare che più si aspetta e più i debiti si accumulano, ergo il prezzo scende.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Io sono dell'idea che Berlusconi non voglia vendere, ma che i figli e gli azionisti di Fininvest lo abbiano messo con le spalle al muro. D'altronde quanto potrebbe durare ancora questa follia? se rimane questa dirigenza il Milan continuerà ad essere un pozzo senza fondo, perché non c'è possibilità che questa gestione riesca nuovamente a chiudere un bilancio in attivo.
> 
> Insomma, Berlusconi può anche rifiutare l'offerta e continuare a fare il pazzoide, ma dubito che i dirigenti di Fininvest accettino di vedere l'intera società che va in malora. Senza contare che più si aspetta e più i debiti si accumulano, ergo il prezzo scende.




Berlusca non vuole vendere è risaputo. Lui al massimo vorrebbe un socio ci minoranza che metta i soldi, stia zitto e lasci a lui i meriti delle eventuali vittorie, ipotesi che non dispiacerebbe nemmeno a Galliani...

L'esonero di Sinisa, contro tutto e tutti, fatto da Silvio mi preoccupa non poco, oramai gli è rimasto solo il Milan e son sicuro che farà di tutto per non vendere la maggioranza. 

Dall'altro lato però ci sono i figli e probabilmente anche Confalonieri, che non ne possono più di buttare ogni anno 100 mln per ripianare le perdite di una società che gestita malissimo. 

Basterà attendere ancora poco tempo e sapremo, di certo in Fininvest non vogliono perdere l'occasione di cedere il Milan per 700 mln, ipotesi che si è rafforzata dopo la cessione di Premium.

Un'ultima cosa: non credo minimamente che Berlusca voglia vendere ad un italiano, il suo ego non permetterebbe mai ad un imprenditore italiano di vincere col Milan.


----------



## cremone (8 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Berlusca non vuole vendere è risaputo. Lui al massimo vorrebbe un socio ci minoranza che metta i soldi, stia zitto e lasci a lui i meriti delle eventuali vittorie, ipotesi che non dispiacerebbe nemmeno a Galliani...
> 
> L'esonero di Sinisa, contro tutto e tutti, fatto da Silvio mi preoccupa non poco, oramai gli è rimasto solo il Milan e son sicuro che farà di tutto per non vendere la maggioranza.
> 
> ...



Non c'è nessun italiano che voglia acquistare il Milan e quelli che potrebbero non sono interessati


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Maggio 2016)

Io fossi nei figli proverei a fare dichiarare il padre incapace di intendere e di volere con revoca di firma, di prove ce ne sonoa bizzeffe ormai


----------



## ps18ps (8 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io fossi nei figli proverei a fare dichiarare il padre incapace di intendere e di volere con revoca di firma, di prove ce ne sonoa bizzeffe ormai



In realtà non credo che Berlusconi abbia potere di firma.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: La prossima settimana potrebbe essere quella decisiva, in quanto nei prossimi giorni potrebbe essere convocato il CdA straordinario di Fininvest. Il videomessaggio di Berlusconi su Facebook, di cui non ne erano a conoscenza né Fininvest né i figli, non ha rallentato la trattativa. L'esclusiva sarà non vincolante, quindi Berlusconi sarà libero di venir meno prima della firma del contratto preliminare*
> *
> Anche Repubblica e TuttoSport confermano il CdA straordinario la prossima settimana.*



Si certo, la prossima settimana, e la prossima settimana ancora, e le prossime ore, e poi ancora domani, ma ancora la prossima settimana....nessuno sa niente punto.

I cinesi ovviamente, se esistono, vorranno la maggioranza o nulla. Lui vorrebbe comandare coi soldi degli altri, che vergogna, vuole fare quello che ha fatto alla guida dell'Italia con eventuali investitori, ho lo schifo.

Ma ripeto, sono supposizioni, io voglio comunicati ufficiali da Fininvest per poter ora dire la mia, andare dietro ai vari buffoni come Festa, Caressa, Campodifama Campopiano non serve a niente.


----------



## Devil (8 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si certo, la prossima settimana, e la prossima settimana ancora, e le prossime ore, e poi ancora domani, ma ancora la prossima settimana....nessuno sa niente punto.
> 
> I cinesi ovviamente, se esistono, vorranno la maggioranza o nulla. Lui vorrebbe comandare coi soldi degli altri, che vergogna, vuole fare quello che ha fatto alla guida dell'Italia con eventuali investitori, ho lo schifo.
> 
> Ma ripeto, sono supposizioni, io voglio comunicati ufficiali da Fininvest per poter ora dire la mia, andare dietro ai vari buffoni come Festa, Caressa, Campodifama Campopiano non serve a niente.



Il problema è che l'attesa è logorante


----------



## gianluca1193 (8 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io fossi nei figli proverei a fare dichiarare il padre incapace di intendere e di volere con revoca di firma, di prove ce ne sonoa bizzeffe ormai


Comunque al di là delle battute, Berlusconi non credo debba firmare nulla, se i figli volessero potrebbero vendere il Milan all'istante.
Ricordiamoci però che i figli in quanto tali sarebbero dei signor nessuno senza alle spalle il buon Silvio.
Qualcosa penso glielo debbano...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: La prossima settimana potrebbe essere quella decisiva, in quanto nei prossimi giorni potrebbe essere convocato il CdA straordinario di Fininvest. Il videomessaggio di Berlusconi su Facebook, di cui non ne erano a conoscenza né Fininvest né i figli, non ha rallentato la trattativa. L'esclusiva sarà non vincolante, quindi Berlusconi sarà libero di venir meno prima della firma del contratto preliminare*
> *
> Anche Repubblica e TuttoSport confermano il CdA straordinario la prossima settimana.*



Continuo a non appassionarmi alla storia di una firma che non crea nessun vincolo e lascia Berlusconi liberissimo di dire di no.
Non mi tornano molte, troppe cose.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Il problema è che l'attesa è logorante



Lo era anche per me, seguivo la trattativa fino a ieri giorno e notte quasi qui sul forum e su twitter.

Ora basta, mi sono messo l'anima in pace. Aspetto i comunicati ufficiali e basta. Continuerò a leggere qui ovviamente ma dei giornali e di twitter non mi fido più di nessuno.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: La prossima settimana potrebbe essere quella decisiva, in quanto nei prossimi giorni potrebbe essere convocato il CdA straordinario di Fininvest. Il videomessaggio di Berlusconi su Facebook, di cui non ne erano a conoscenza né Fininvest né i figli, non ha rallentato la trattativa. L'esclusiva sarà non vincolante, quindi Berlusconi sarà libero di venir meno prima della firma del contratto preliminare*
> *
> Anche Repubblica e TuttoSport confermano il CdA straordinario la prossima settimana.*



*
La Gazzetta dello Sport: i cinesi sono rimasti sbigottiti, arrabbiati e frustrati dal messaggio di Berlusconi. La trattativa stava andando avanti celermente ora si preseguirà ma il clima è più incerto. *


----------



## ps18ps (8 Maggio 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Comunque al di là delle battute, Berlusconi non credo debba firmare nulla, se i figli volessero potrebbero vendere il Milan all'istante.
> Ricordiamoci però che i figli in quanto tali sarebbero dei signor nessuno senza alle spalle il buon Silvio.
> Qualcosa penso glielo debbano...



Esatto loro potrebbero vendere il milan senza il suo consenso.


----------



## cremone (8 Maggio 2016)

Spero ci sia una contestazione vera per la partita con la Roma


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> La Gazzetta dello Sport: i cinesi sono rimasti sbigottiti, arrabbiati e frustrati dal messaggio di Berlusconi. La trattativa stava andando avanti celermente ora si preseguirà ma il clima è più incerto. *



Ma il famoso sunnit che doveva esserci "nelle prossime ore" scritto Venerdì ?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma il famoso sunnit che doveva esserci "nelle prossime ore" scritto Venerdì ?


Doveva esserci una scusa adatta per poter dire "rinviato a settimana prossima" .. Ecco qua ahah


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (8 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Esatto loro potrebbero vendere il milan senza il suo consenso.



Silvio Berlusconi è sempre l'azionista di maggioranza di Fininvest (che a sua volta controlla Mediaset, Mondadori, MILAN, ecc)
I figli (anche nel complesso) hanno quote di minoranza. Insomma, niente illusioni: decide lui


----------



## Il Genio (8 Maggio 2016)

La dipartita è l'unica soluzione purtroppo, finché sarà in grado anche solo di gestire un solo neurone dobbiamo rassegnarci


----------



## martinmilan (8 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> La Gazzetta dello Sport: i cinesi sono rimasti sbigottiti, arrabbiati e frustrati dal messaggio di Berlusconi. La trattativa stava andando avanti celermente ora si preseguirà ma il clima è più incerto. *



Se fossi nei cinesi ora direi o ci date il 100% subito o ce ne andiamo e vi scordate i 700 milioni. Sarebbe orgasmico..
Pensandoci non è un ipotesi così remota..chi vorrebbe stare in società con un pazzo del genere?


----------



## Ciachi (8 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> La dipartita è l'unica soluzione purtroppo, finché sarà in grado anche solo di gestire un solo neurone dobbiamo rassegnarci



Verissimo!!! E L unica nostra salvezza.. Che lui 'se ne vada' il più presto possibile


----------



## Casnop (8 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> La Gazzetta dello Sport: i cinesi sono rimasti sbigottiti, arrabbiati e frustrati dal messaggio di Berlusconi. La trattativa stava andando avanti celermente ora si preseguirà ma il clima è più incerto. *


Capisco i nostri amici cinesi, ma diceva Dickens: "La prima regola negli affari: fai agli altri quello che non vorresti facessero a te". Silvio l'ha applicata. Ora l'applicassero loro: comprare il Milan nonostante Silvio. Sai che gusto.


----------



## Henry (8 Maggio 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi è sempre l'azionista di maggioranza di Fininvest (che a sua volta controlla Mediaset, Mondadori, MILAN, ecc)
> I figli (anche nel complesso) hanno quote di minoranza. Insomma, niente illusioni: decide lui



Vero. Ha il 60%. Pero` onestamente ho ancora qualche speranza che, al di la` della propaganda e dei proclami, non si faccia sfuggire un grande affare, che difficilmente si ripresenterebbe.


----------



## Coripra (8 Maggio 2016)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Purtroppo no, non è normale... e questo te lo dico per esperienza diretta legata al mio lavoro. L'esclusiva serve solo a non danneggiare l'immagine di una delle parti e ad accelerare i tempi. Quando si cominciano ad analizzare i libri contabili e a preparare il preliminare, si inseriscono penali che impediscono ripensamenti non motivati. Sta a significare che se cambia qualcosa il Presidente può tirarsi indietro, ma non può farlo se non cambia niente. Riguarda la buona fede contrattuale, che in cessioni societarie si esplica anche nella fase precedente al preliminare.
> In altri termini, se non vuoi vendere devi dirlo subito, senza far perdere tempo e soldi alla controparte. La mancanza indica che il presidente non ha mai manifestato ufficialmente la volontà di vendere ai cinesi.



Senza contare che pure i cinesi, verificati i libri contabili potrebbero cambiare idea.
Non oso immaginare quante magagne vi si potranno celare in quei libri...


----------



## ignaxio (8 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> La Gazzetta dello Sport: i cinesi sono rimasti sbigottiti, arrabbiati e frustrati dal messaggio di Berlusconi. La trattativa stava andando avanti celermente ora si preseguirà ma il clima è più incerto. *



Certo.. manco si sa chi sono i Cinesi, ma sanno che sono arrabbiati.

OKKKKKEIII


----------



## Devil (8 Maggio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Senza contare che pure i cinesi, verificati i libri contabili potrebbero cambiare idea.
> Non oso immaginare quante magagne vi si potranno celare in quei libri...



Dubito che i cinesi si siano seduti al tavolo senza tenere in conto questa possibilità. D'altronde se il Milan non nuotasse in cattive acque non sarebbe neanche in vendita


----------



## sballotello (8 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Dubito che i cinesi si siano seduti al tavolo senza tenere in conto questa possibilità. D'altronde se il Milan non nuotasse in cattive acque non sarebbe neanche in vendita



.


----------



## Devil (8 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Certo.. manco si sa chi sono i Cinesi, ma sanno che sono arrabbiati.
> 
> OKKKKKEIII



La Gazzetta dello Sport ormai ha la stessa credibilità di Tuttosport. Un vero peccato, un tempo la stampa milanese era la migliore d'Italia


----------



## Coripra (8 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Dubito che i cinesi si siano seduti al tavolo senza tenere in conto questa possibilità. D'altronde se il Milan non nuotasse in cattive acque non sarebbe neanche in vendita



Non mi riferivo tanto alle "acque cattive" in cui si trova attualmente la società Milan e di cui sicuramente i cinesi sono a conoscenza.
Piuttosto temo le gabole e gli intrallazzi.


----------



## neversayconte (8 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Silvio Berlusconi è sempre più vicino a tenersi il Milan. Il presidente non vuole cedere, questo si è capito. Nonostante ciò, concederà comunque l'esclusiva ai cinesi. E' probabile che decida di cedere solo una piccola quota di minoranza del club.
> 
> Berlusconi, inoltre, vuole tenere anche Brocchi in vista della prossima stagione. Se dovesse andare proprio male in queste ultime partite, le alternative sono due: Montella o Giampaolo (riempito di complimenti da Galliani e Sacchi, qui i dettagli -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-nel-pre-bologna-milan-7-maggio-2016-a-vt36558.html#post949708 ).
> 
> ...



La tua foto profilo me fa scompiscià, Admin


----------



## folletto (8 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Il problema è che l'attesa è logorante



Io da qualche giorno ho staccato, aspetto notizie ufficiali e sono pronto al peggio


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Maggio 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Io da qualche giorno ho staccato, aspetto notizie ufficiali e sono pronto al peggio



Esatto. Anche io ho fatto così.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Silvio Berlusconi è sempre più vicino a tenersi il Milan. Il presidente non vuole cedere, questo si è capito. Nonostante ciò, concederà comunque l'esclusiva ai cinesi. E' probabile che decida di cedere solo una piccola quota di minoranza del club.
> 
> Berlusconi, inoltre, vuole tenere anche Brocchi in vista della prossima stagione. Se dovesse andare proprio male in queste ultime partite, le alternative sono due: Montella o Giampaolo (riempito di complimenti da Galliani e Sacchi, qui i dettagli -) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-nel-pre-bologna-milan-7-maggio-2016-a-vt36558.html#post949708 ).
> 
> ...



Comunque sto Summit d'Arcore manco l'ombra.. io rimango dell'idea che Galatioto è stato pagato per sparare quelle false speranze alla gazzetta.


----------



## -Lionard- (8 Maggio 2016)

Galatioto ha dichiarato di voler chiudere in 6-8 settimane. Ora i negoziati possono anche saltare ma se si specifica una data di chiusura significa che una trattativa c'è, esiste ed è pure a buon punto. Con chi ha trattato Galatioto se Berlusconi vuole vendere solo ad imprenditori italiani? Mi sembra chiaro abbia parlato con Fininvest, con gli stessi dirigenti che gli avevano promesso la famosa firma per l'esclusiva. Fin qui Campopiano credo abbia detto il vero, raccontando la versione degli acquirenti a cui per contingenti ragioni è molto vicino. Poi la palla è passata a Berlusconi e sono iniziate le resistenze, i rinvii, i ritardi ed il solito teatrino. 

La lotta interna alla famiglia Berlusconi non è fantascienza. Non è un caso che la sera prima del delirante video berlusconiano, l'Ansa abbia riportato che i figli spingono per la cessione, persino Barbara. L'AD 2 aveva usato sempre l'Ansa per le sue intemerate contro Galliani e sempre a loro aveva riferito un anno fa che non aveva intenzione di mandare a monte la trattativa con Bee. Con quella notizia si stava cercando di mettere pressione mediatica al padre che probabilmente irritato da loro e dai tifosi che sulla sua pagina Facebook lo invitavano a cedere ha risposto con quello che pateticamente riteneva essere uno scatto d'orgoglio. 

Mi hanno stupito i quotidiani che per la maggior parte non sono andati dietro ai suoi deliri ribadendo che la trattativa prosegue. Fanno eccezione la Gazzetta, che in questa vicenda ha giusto azzeccato l'intervista a Galatioto, e Sky che nella patetica ed anche brutta figura di Peppe Di Stefano fa un tifo indiavolato per la permanenza di Berlusconi.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Maggio 2016)

Anche io ormai aspetto solo l'esito, in un modo e nell'altro, a seguire ogni spiffero (o pseudo-tale), ci facciamo solo del male.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Maggio 2016)

Nel frattempo Campopiano è totalmente imploso


----------



## kollaps (8 Maggio 2016)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Galatioto ha dichiarato di voler chiudere in 6-8 settimane. Ora i negoziati possono anche saltare ma se si specifica una data di chiusura significa che una trattativa c'è, esiste ed è pure a buon punto. Con chi ha trattato Galatioto se Berlusconi vuole vendere solo ad imprenditori italiani? Mi sembra chiaro abbia parlato con Fininvest, con gli stessi dirigenti che gli avevano promesso la famosa firma per l'esclusiva. Fin qui Campopiano credo abbia detto il vero, raccontando la versione degli acquirenti a cui per contingenti ragioni è molto vicino. Poi la palla è passata a Berlusconi e sono iniziate le resistenze, i rinvii, i ritardi ed il solito teatrino.
> 
> La lotta interna alla famiglia Berlusconi non è fantascienza. Non è un caso che la sera prima del delirante video berlusconiano, l'Ansa abbia riportato che i figli spingono per la cessione, persino Barbara. L'AD 2 aveva usato sempre l'Ansa per le sue intemerate contro Galliani e sempre a loro aveva riferito un anno fa che non aveva intenzione di mandare a monte la trattativa con Bee. Con quella notizia si stava cercando di mettere pressione mediatica al padre che probabilmente irritato da loro e dai tifosi che sulla sua pagina Facebook lo invitavano a cedere ha risposto con quello che pateticamente riteneva essere uno scatto d'orgoglio.
> 
> Mi hanno stupito i quotidiani che per la maggior parte non sono andati dietro ai suoi deliri ribadendo che la trattativa prosegue. Fanno eccezione la Gazzetta, che in questa vicenda ha giusto azzeccato l'intervista a Galatioto, e Sky che nella patetica ed anche brutta figura di Peppe Di Stefano fa un tifo indiavolato per la permanenza di Berlusconi.



Qual'è il tuo parere sulla vicenda, se posso?


----------



## Hellscream (8 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo Campopiano è totalmente imploso



Meglio stare zitti che sparare cose a caso, senza che puntualmente poi succeda nulla.


----------



## Devil (8 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo Campopiano è totalmente imploso



Ha detto che aspetta notizie affidabili. Secondo me invece se ne è semplicemente tirato fuori, non sa nulla neanche lui


----------



## Fedeshi (8 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Meglio stare zitti che sparare cose a caso, senza che puntualmente poi succeda nulla.



Aveva detto che ci sarebbe stato un summit con i cinesi entro il week-end,quindi mi aspetto notizie in tal senso.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Maggio 2016)

Ha fatto il passo più lungo della gamba e ora se ne è tirato fuori.

Bisogna ammettere che però due settimane fa ha tirato fuori delle belle esclusive mai smentite, il suo l'ha fatto bene o male.

Comunque non so voi, ma questa mancanza di notizie mi rassicura, come anche mi rassicura l'assenza del carrozzone pro brocchi dopo la "vittoria" di bologna


----------



## -Lionard- (9 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Qual'è il tuo parere sulla vicenda, se posso?



Purtroppo fatico a formarmi un'opinione certa su questa vicenda perché la stampa è inaffidabile. Campopiano è stato criticato ma in realtà il suo unico, seppur grave, errore è stato quello di dar per certa la firma di Berlusconi. Molti sostengono fosse in cerca di visibilità ma c'è ben poco da guadagnare e molto da perdere nell'annunciare qualcosa che sai già non accadrà. Come Alciato un anno fa con Bee, ha commesso l'errore di appiattirsi acriticamente sulla posizione ottimista delle sue fonti, ossia gli acquirenti. Non ha riferito il falso ma al massimo una visione di parte.

Gli altri non sanno assolutamente nulla e cavalcano senza vergogna l'umore dei tifosi. I milanisti sono ottimisti? Ecco gli articoli positivi, gli scenari con Jackson Martinez e Lippi, Maldini nel CDA etc... I milanisti sono pessimisti? Berlusconi non vende, i cinesi, fino al giorno prima misteriosi, ora sono irritati, il prossimo allenatore sarà Brocchi con la De Filippi direttrice tecnica etc... 

Penso comunque che stavolta Berlusconi non abbia un'alternativa credibile. L'anno scorso investì 90 milioni sul mercato solo e soltanto perché sapeva che sarebbero arrivati 480 milioni, con buona pace del progetto complottista de "La Repubblica". Quest'anno se decide di dire addio ai cinesi, Fininvest metterà in chiaro che non spenderà altri 90 milioni e dal momento che il nano dubito voglia pagare letteralmente di tasca sua, si dovranno vendere i 2-3 giocatori migliori e sostituirli con altri peggiori o comunque a zero. I tifosi e parte della stampa saranno palesemente contro, la famiglia non farà salti di gioia e ci sarà un clima irrespirabile... Ok Berlusconi è pazzo ma fino a che punto? Anche perché se mandi a quel paese un personaggio come Galatioto, chi si siederà al tavolo in futuro a trattare l'acquisto del Milan? 

Dunque armiamoci di pazienza ed andiamo avanti. Mi limito a dire che se le premesse sono queste (lotta interna alla famiglia per la cessione), possiamo salutare commossi anche la data di fine giugno. Si può andare per le lunghe, anche per le lunghissime ed ovviamente la stampa ci sguazzerà alla grande senza sapere nulla. Prevedo il ritorno di Bee e magari anche degli imprenditori di Singapore tanto cari a Bellinazzo.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (9 Maggio 2016)

La soluzione per la cessione pare solo una ad oggi...la morte di Silvio Berlusconi. Brutto da dire, ma da fuori é questa la sensazione. Possibile che nessuno dei figli sia effettivamente capace di farlo un attimo rinsavire? Ma che banda di idioti ha generato quest uomo?


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2016)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> La soluzione per la cessione pare solo una ad oggi...la morte di Silvio Berlusconi. Brutto da dire, ma da fuori é questa la sensazione. Possibile che nessuno dei figli sia effettivamente capace di farlo un attimo rinsavire? Ma che banda di idioti ha generato quest uomo?



Ma credi sia facile mandare fuori dai piedi uno così? Oltretutto figli che a lui devono TUTTO quello che hanno e avranno bene o male..che sti devastando tutto è evidente, ma chissà quanti favori fino a 5 anni gli ha fatto..pensa solo aver inserito una nullità come barbara in una delle società sportive più importanti del mondo..

Perfino nelle piccole aziende di famiglia i figli faticano a far fuori il padre/padrone che non vuole farsi da parte...anche'io vorrei lo facessero internare ma può anche essere che effettivamente loro, che sono i figli, gli vogliano in qualche modo bene e non vogliano amareggiarlo dato che già si sente abbandonato dai tifosi ingrati..

Purtroppo non c'è nessuno lì che lo faccia raginare, e si aggiungono invece le serpi lecchine come Fester&Co. che lavorano per fargli tenere tutto, per fare i loro comodi


----------



## Il Genio (9 Maggio 2016)

Comunque sia sta riuscendo per l'ennesima volta a portare le cose verso un'unica direzione: quale che sia la decisione finale, la decisione sarà solo e comunque sua


----------



## JesusHeKnows (9 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma credi sia facile mandare fuori dai piedi uno così? Oltretutto figli che a lui devono TUTTO quello che hanno e avranno bene o male..che sti devastando tutto è evidente, ma chissà quanti favori fino a 5 anni gli ha fatto..pensa solo aver inserito una nullità come barbara in una delle società sportive più importanti del mondo..
> 
> Perfino nelle piccole aziende di famiglia i figli faticano a far fuori il padre/padrone che non vuole farsi da parte...anche'io vorrei lo facessero internare ma può anche essere che effettivamente loro, che sono i figli, gli vogliano in qualche modo bene e non vogliano amareggiarlo dato che già si sente abbandonato dai tifosi ingrati..
> 
> Purtroppo non c'è nessuno lì che lo faccia raginare, e si aggiungono invece le serpi lecchine come Fester&Co. che lavorano per fargli tenere tutto, per fare i loro comodi




É tutto così evidente, eppure nessuno fa nulla per cambiare la situazione...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2016)

*Repubblica: l'esclusiva con i cinesi è imminente, ma Silvio vuole confondere le acque: si parla di un appuntamento con (l'ormai mitologico, ndr) Mr Bee. 

Tuttosport: settimana decisiva per la firma dell'esclusiva in favore della cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. La firma doveva avvenire venerdì scorso ma è slittata di qualche giorno. Oggi si saprà quando andrà in scena il CDA Fininvest*


----------



## ps18ps (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: l'esclusiva con i cinesi è imminente, ma Silvio vuole confondere le acque: si parla di un appuntamento con (l'ormai mitologico, ndr) Mr Bee.
> 
> Tuttosport: settimana decisiva per la firma dell'esclusiva in favore della cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. La firma doveva avvenire venerdì scorso ma è slittata di qualche giorno. Oggi si saprà quando andrà in scena il CDA Fininvest*



speriamo di avere notizie ufficiali e non date campate in aria dalla stampa...


----------



## martinmilan (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: l'esclusiva con i cinesi è imminente, ma Silvio vuole confondere le acque: si parla di un appuntamento con (l'ormai mitologico, ndr) Mr Bee.
> 
> Tuttosport: settimana decisiva per la firma dell'esclusiva in favore della cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. La firma doveva avvenire venerdì scorso ma è slittata di qualche giorno. Oggi si saprà quando andrà in scena il CDA Fininvest*


Mi stupirei davvero se ci fosse la firma...non tanto perchè credo che non se ne faccia nullla..anzi...secondo me è già tutto bello che firmato.Vedremo.Anche se Repubblica è da lunedì scorso che dice che si firma quindi ormai la credibilità l'ha persa abbondantemente.


----------



## MarcoG (9 Maggio 2016)

se continuano con questi rinvii i cinesi ci mettono un minuto ad abbandonare le velleità di acquistare il Milan...
da anni si sente solo rinviato a domani, alla settimana prossima, al mese prossimo... si parlava di mercoledì, poi di venerdì, ora di questa settimana.. 
se la si guarda così sembra la solita presa in giro...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: l'esclusiva con i cinesi è imminente, ma Silvio vuole confondere le acque: si parla di un appuntamento con (l'ormai mitologico, ndr) Mr Bee.
> *



Ammesso che l'essere mitologico sia ancora sulla scena, fa ridere pensare come l'anno scorso scrivevano di un Berlusconi che confondeva Bee trattando in segreto con le dame e i governi cinesi.
Dopo un anno, ora confonde i cinesi trattando in segreto con Bee.

Mah....


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: l'esclusiva con i cinesi è imminente, ma Silvio vuole confondere le acque: si parla di un appuntamento con (l'ormai mitologico, ndr) Mr Bee.
> 
> Tuttosport: settimana decisiva per la firma dell'esclusiva in favore della cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. La firma doveva avvenire venerdì scorso ma è slittata di qualche giorno. Oggi si saprà quando andrà in scena il CDA Fininvest*



ogni Lunedì tocca leggere la stessa roba....


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ammesso che l'essere mitologico sia ancora sulla scena, fa ridere pensare come l'anno scorso scrivevano di un Berlusconi che confondeva Bee trattando in segreto con le dame e i governi cinesi.
> Dopo un anno, ora confonde i cinesi trattando in segreto con Bee.
> 
> Mah....



L'unico confuso è proprio berlusconi


----------



## martinmilan (9 Maggio 2016)

Mi aspetto l'accordo preliminare e basta. Sono già mesi che per bocca di Galatioto stanno trattando e lo stesso advisor disse il 16 aprile che erano a buon punto e che si poteva chiudere in 6-8 settimane....quindi inizio giugno.
[MENTION=2593]martinmilan[/MENTION] devi quotare le news


----------



## Andrea1985 (9 Maggio 2016)

La speranza è che quel video sia solo il canto del cigno, ossia un video per placare L ira dei tifosi.. Sul fattore politico nn credo più nel senso che a Berlusconi della politica nn interessa più nulla, visto la scena del foglietto in cui in sostanza fa capire che lui anche nel partito nn conta più nulla.. Per me la cessione ci sarà per un motivo semplice.. I figli hanno capito che il padre e' sul viale del tramonto e che inizia a perdere colpi, nn ha più quella lucidità tale le gli consente di prendere decisioni importanti.. In più nel contesto attuale e in previsione futura la fininvest nn si può più permettere di ripianare cifre assurde per tenere un Milan che nn serve più a niente, né a livello politico ne mediatico.. Per me siamo alla resa di un uomo a cui sta per essere tolto potere decisionale dalla propria famiglia in ragione del fatto che ha pur sempre 80 anni e che deve pensare nn più al suo giocattolo o ma alla sua famiglia, tradotto anche All eredita' da lasciare ai figli.. E ai figli del Milan nn solo nn interessa nulla ma ci perdono pure un mucchio di soldi! 
Quindi penso che verrà portato a cedere.. E comunque con incarico di presidente onorario e con il 30% delle azioni può ancora essere presente per un po.. Tanto nn credo che infondo gli importi più dei risultati sportivi del Milan!! 
Sta cercando solo di tirare il prezzo e di capire se questi cinesi possono tenerci a grandi livelli per un po di tempo.. Infondo che lui voglia bene al Milan e' un fatto che nessuno può contraddire.. 
Attendiamo


----------



## smallball (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: l'esclusiva con i cinesi è imminente, ma Silvio vuole confondere le acque: si parla di un appuntamento con (l'ormai mitologico, ndr) Mr Bee.
> 
> Tuttosport: settimana decisiva per la firma dell'esclusiva in favore della cordata rappresentata da Galatioto. La firma doveva avvenire venerdì scorso ma è slittata di qualche giorno. Oggi si saprà quando andrà in scena il CDA Fininvest*


ahahahah esiste ancora Mr Bee...


----------



## Il Genio (9 Maggio 2016)

Andrea1985 ha scritto:


> La speranza è che quel video sia solo il canto del cigno, ossia un video *per placare L ira dei tifosi*.. Sul fattore politico nn credo più nel senso che a Berlusconi della politica nn interessa più nulla, visto la scena del foglietto in cui in sostanza fa capire che lui anche nel partito nn conta più nulla.. Per me la cessione ci sarà per un motivo semplice.. I figli hanno capito che il padre e' sul viale del tramonto e che inizia a perdere colpi, nn ha più quella lucidità tale le gli consente di prendere decisioni importanti.. In più nel contesto attuale e in previsione futura la fininvest nn si può più permettere di ripianare cifre assurde per tenere un Milan che nn serve più a niente, né a livello politico ne mediatico.. Per me siamo alla resa di un uomo a cui sta per essere tolto potere decisionale dalla propria famiglia in ragione del fatto che ha pur sempre 80 anni e che deve pensare nn più al suo giocattolo o ma alla sua famiglia, tradotto anche All eredita' da lasciare ai figli.. E ai figli del Milan nn solo nn interessa nulla ma ci perdono pure un mucchio di soldi!
> Quindi penso che verrà portato a cedere.. E comunque con incarico di presidente onorario e con il 30% delle azioni può ancora essere presente per un po.. Tanto nn credo che infondo gli importi più dei risultati sportivi del Milan!!
> Sta cercando solo di tirare il prezzo e di capire se questi cinesi possono tenerci a grandi livelli per un po di tempo.. Infondo che lui voglia bene al Milan e' un fatto che nessuno può contraddire..
> Attendiamo



Placare hai detto?
A me quel video ha fatto incatsare molto più di quanto già non fossi


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2016)

non so quanto sia affidabile Gasparri ma ha dichiarato : "ho parlato con silvio e vuole vendere realmente...ha un passivo di 100 mil l'anno e sente che il suo ciclo è finito....ma vuole assicurarsi che chi lo compra riporti la società agli antichi fasti"


----------



## folletto (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Placare hai detto?
> A me quel video ha fatto incatsare molto più di quanto già non fossi



Esattamente, come potrebbe quella roba squallida placare la nostra ira


----------



## Fedeshi (9 Maggio 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Esattamente, come potrebbe quella roba squallida placare la nostra ira



Probabilmente intendeva quella dei suoi elettori,che non vedono di buon occhio questa cessione (Cinese=Nemico).


----------



## Hateley (9 Maggio 2016)

Non vende. Dirà che c'ha provato ma non ha trovato un acquirente serio. Tornerà a spendere per il Milan nel 2018 quando ci saranno le elezioni politiche e vorrà garantirsi il voto dei milanisti. Orma il Milan gli serve solo a scopo elettorale


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano nuovamente on fire: "Adesso notizie certe ne ho...tra poco vi aggiorno su tutta la vicenda della cessione del #Milan ai #cinesi"*


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano nuovamente on fire: "Adesso notizie certe ne ho...tra poco vi aggiorno su tutta la vicenda della cessione del #Milan ai #cinesi"*



Dirà che il Sunnit è stato posticipato a data incerta.. l'esclusiva invece dipende da Berlusconi..


----------



## ignaxio (9 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dirà che il Sunnit è stato posticipato a data incerta.. l'esclusiva invece dipende da Berlusconi..


Se azzecchi parola per parola prenotati per il pulizer ;D


----------



## bambagias (9 Maggio 2016)

Chi può inserisca il nuovo articolo del Corriere...Ultimatum dei Cinesi...


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano nuovamente on fire: "Adesso notizie certe ne ho...tra poco vi aggiorno su tutta la vicenda della cessione del #Milan ai #cinesi"*



Farà un bel miscuglio fra cinesi, Bee, Squinzi..


----------

